# Finally.. my 8 month MAC accumulation...



## melozburngr (Sep 11, 2005)

I have only been using MAC since about February, and Ive spent waaaay too mcuh $$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is some of my collection.. just some. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














there are 2 skinfinishes stacked- Shimpagne and Porcelain Pink...




































Yes, I use a tackle box for my traincase- can you blame me?  it was $16, and works WONDERFULLY.


----------



## Onederland (Sep 12, 2005)

<333 leaf metal.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 12, 2005)

wow!! nice collection you got there.  using a tackle box is a brilliant idea. i might use one too if you don't mind me stealing your idea seeing how i have one at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you don't mind me asking, what's in the 7th picture?? it is just a box??


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 12, 2005)

thats the inside of the tacklebox- it contains the 4 smaller boxes.  this is seriously an awesome box to use for my makeup case- it helps me keep things organized!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_<333 leaf metal._

 

ME TOO.  I can never think of ways to use it though, unfortunately.  it looks soo awesome when I do get brave enough to wear it out


----------



## Pei (Sep 12, 2005)

I adore ur collection. Damn neat & organised!


----------



## Joke (Sep 15, 2005)

Brilliant stocking idea!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks!!!  Too bad Im outgrowing it, too!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

Love your storage solution! I must get a tackle box myself...

Nice collection you've got there within 8 months!


----------



## Sanne (Oct 17, 2005)

AMAZING!!! I wanna play with your stuff


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

yes! a tackle box! great idea! i need new storage space. my collection of makeup is getting too big to store in my case.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Oct 31, 2005)

your collection is sooo cute!! i luv how the wavelines are all stacked sideways neatly! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 way cool storage system


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Where'd you get the plastic cases from? Is that part of the tackle box?


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 13, 2006)

great collection


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

